# You Must Do This Now, AR Model of Model 3



## Oregon (Jul 29, 2017)

Image of Tesla model 3 appears when I point my ipad camera toward the printed target. WOW! You must try this. Once the camera sees the target printing a rotatable image of a red model 3 appears on my screen. Fun and a good way to show someone what your heart's desire looks like. Thank you Evannex. So cool.

Link to youtube video of what I see: 




Understand that I have no model 3, real or toy.

Oregon, model 3, in blue, expected December 2017 - February 2018


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oregon said:


> Image of Tesla model 3 appears when I point my ipad camera toward the printed target. WOW! You must try this. Once the camera sees the target printing a rotatable image of a red model 3 appears on my screen. Fun and a good way to show someone what your heart's desire looks like. Thank you Evannex. So cool.
> 
> Link to youtube video of what I see:
> 
> ...


I hate to be a party pooper but this has been around for a little bit.

I keep a card in my wallet and on my desk at work lol.


----------



## Oregon (Jul 29, 2017)

Apologies. I searched and failed to find it.

Fascinating to this newbie. I've seen AR where the user can put their face into a dancing hotdog but this car modeling was the first useful/interesting use of AR in my humble experience.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oregon said:


> Apologies. I searched and failed to find it.
> 
> Fascinating to this newbie. I've seen AR where the user can put their face into a dancing hotdog but this car modeling was the first useful/interesting use of AR in my humble experience.


I agree it's very cool!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Oregon said:


> Apologies. I searched and failed to find it.


no worries - I know I've seen it here - also have a card printed that I carry around (and maybe a 11x17 sized 'card' as well), but can't find where it was originally posted either 

love the Portlanders (or sherwooders....) are growing around here!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my dog has always thought he was much larger than he really is...


----------



## Oregon (Jul 29, 2017)

LOL, really. Thank you. OMG, a humorist moderator. What a terrific forum this is.

"Alexa, teach me about Tesla."

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/qFhotRrDGuHVDHTxLnbV9wAvEhK3dyZo196NV9uoiVq

Has anyone put the EVANNEX surface onto their TV and then viewed it via their ipad? I need to hook up my Apple Box and see.


----------



## Oregon (Jul 29, 2017)

I opened the EVANNEX template onto my desktop monitor and took these photos with my iPad Pro for your amusement (you can see into the car at certain angles):
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/3CQ1Y3h15G9Pz5XItIofdsMjltjJM4qEZ5iX9F6rivt
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/sxXGAHRKmQ2Sf87NYVE1GLwet60uniAkHlYFlhrrxp7
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/R1O1ItzGBEmiMfUu0PoDEnwv9qOaYvo97MpKmqWyJ8U
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/wEBRc0wAzST6LVlbmYNTZjvagdSx0mX9BkMsH6eb2CU
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/PgbD6O5SQg6nmxUhIpPZNQbkpQYAAbPYBHldmLrDqDI
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/t7SlBNNAOdSF83xrQUcn37Ks7MqtBsS4exduLjHDycr
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/Ehz6mwZRPouXELINcfxfIjNySeReMNHwosBWFpGa4mY
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/R5rpVrUKhJuQ6bQwWEfkSGtChmPhMkmMj5KWc8KTjYV


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

here's a video of another Model 3 AR that is pretty awesome


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> here's a video of another Model 3 AR that is pretty awesome


I can't find where to download this, but I'm pretty sure it uses iOS11 ARKit currently for developers and beta testers. It should be released after Apple's Sept 12 announcement and hopefully then everyone can easily download these awesome apps.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I can't find where to download this, but I'm pretty sure it uses iOS11 ARKit currently for developers and beta testers. It should be released after Apple's Sept 12 announcement and hopefully then everyone can easily download these awesome apps.


if you follow the link to the website, there is a place to add an email to be notified when it's available in the app store.


----------



## Oregon (Jul 29, 2017)

Excellent and outstanding fun, THX.

When using the original AR app to view target: You can minimize the target (save a bit of wallet space) snippity snip, like I did in this very short video:






Still photo of reduced size target: https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/Nzo39B56Eo0YW327tC1pMhJEAiHNETVH3ZfyNvfcZDR

_. _. _. _. _. _. _. _

*Off topic*: Self rescue home from attack by *fire*, prayers to Columbia River Gorge residents, (no connection to me): http://www.firezat.com/
And, self rescue home from attack by *flood*, prayers to those flooding/flooded (no connection to me): https://www.facebook.com/Aqua-Dam-Inc-334420033322633/


----------

